# [Blackhand] Das OrcHester - Gilde sucht Mitglieder! (HORDE)



## TrinityMB (18. Mai 2018)

Die Horde Gilde "Das OrcHester" sucht neue Mitglieder!

Im moment befinden wir uns im Aufbau, da wir die alte Gilde aufgrund sämtlicher Ungereimtheiten verlassen mussten, nun suchen wir neue Mitglieder im Alter von 18+ Jahren, wir nehmen allerdings auch MINDESTENS 16 Jahre alte Mitglieder, bei denen das Verhalten trotzdem angemessen ist!

Unser Ziel ist es eine ordentliche, aber dennoch sehr familiäre Raid-Truppe auf die Beine zu stellen, deshalb achten wir sehr auf die TeamSpeak Aktivität und auf die Aktivität im GC.

Spaß am Spiel und das Reallife geht bei uns IMMER vor!
Wer uns beitreten möchte kann sich gerne hier bei mir melden oder bei uns im Teamspeak unter der IP:

kartoffel-stampfer.de

sagt dem supporter einfach ihr möchtet in den channel: WoW - OrcHester

ein eigener Bereich befindet sich noch in mache!

Wir freuen uns auf euch!


----------



## kika2 (25. Juni 2018)

Only in german? Manchmal suche ich jemanden, der bestimmte Fahrten und Dungeons macht, um etwas Wow Items zu plündern und Hilfe zu brauchen, um es schnell und reibungslos zu machen


----------



## braynucar (6. September 2018)

Ich möchte Mitglied werden, aber wie mache ich das?


----------



## ZAM (7. September 2018)

Ich vermute mal, hier findest du die Kontakt-Möglichkeiten.
http://kartoffel-stampfer.com/#contact

Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob die fiktive Mitglieder haben wollen, die nur in Foren unterwegs sind, um Link-Juice in Signaturen für ihre (mangels Impressum und Datenschutzausweisung) abmahnwürdigen Scam-Portale zu verbreiten.


----------

